# Eclipse GUI in Netbeans verwendung und umgedreht



## JavaManiac (18. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin zurzeit noch in der Findungsphase welche IDE ich zukünftig für meine Java Projekte einsetzen werde.

Dazu habe ich jetzt eine Frage:

Mir gefällt der GUI-Designer deutlich besser als z.B.: der Visual Editor von Eclipse.

Jetzt meine Frage ist es möglich eine in Netbeans entworfene GUI im Visual Editor anzugucken und zu erweitern, und oder umgedreht?

Das man sich den erzeugten Code angucken kann ist ja klar, aber ich weiß nicht wie weit die Darstellung im GUI Designer auch austauschbar ist.

Denn ich werde vermutlich mit anderen zusammenarbeiten, die den Code per Hand oder mit Visual Editor Plugin aus Eclipse erzeugen. Ich persönlich fühle mich aber mit Netbeans wohler und dort kann ich ja auch Eclipse Projekte importieren.

Danke schonmal

Gruß

JavaManiac


----------



## Gast (2. Feb 2009)

Genau an dem Punkt stehe ich auch gerade. Ist das möglich? Netbeans legt ja irgendwelche form-files für Visual Classes an. Importiert man eine in Eclipse gebaute GUI, dann passiert leider gar nichts außer dass man sich den Quelltext anschauen kann...
Irgendwie muss das doch gehen?

Liebe Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Wildcard (3. Feb 2009)

Nun, solange der Code valide ist, kann der VE ihn normalerweise auch anzeigen und anpassen. Sollte das nicht funktioneren, dann liegt es vermutlich am vom Matisse gesetzten Layout Manager. Matisse hingegen kann keinen nicht mit Matisse erstellten Code verstehen.


----------



## Vayu (3. Feb 2009)

Es wird aber generell schwierig wenn auch noch Leute dran mitarbeiten, die KEINEN gui builder benutzen, sondern alles per hand machen (dazu gehöre ich auch, mag die builder nicht)

dann hat zumindest der VE seine Probleme damit die gui anzuzeigen.


----------

